# Worried



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

Ok, this preg I have not felt very preg other than gaining weight and having mild morning sickness...

Well last week an u/s showed the babies heart rate at 90bpm at 8.5 weeks.

Well a few days ago, I woke up with a ton of energy and my morning sickness is gone. Should I be worried?? could this just be because I have been drinking the reccomended amount of water (unlike before). I dont know...

I have not been spotting or anything. The baby was still growing when I went in...

I am looking for an ounce of hope but trying to be realistic. I go in for another u/s tomorrow at 4pm to see.


----------



## mammabear61101 (Jul 10, 2002)

I know this is not hopeful at all, but with all three of my miscarriages I stopped feeling pregnant when the baby died and stopped growing. THough this is only my experience. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

With my second pregnancy my morning sickness went away by my 10th week.I was startled because my first time around i was sick for 5 months.I guess i was just healthier this time.My third pregnancy was the same.I had maybe 2-3 weeks of nausea and then nothing.

I am praying for you Chanley.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I don't know. I have a friend who is currently about 25 weeks pregnant. She suddenly stopped feeling sick at 10 or so weeks. The baby was fine.

I found a link somewhere on the net about low heart rates & fetal survival rates. I think at 90 bpm at 8 or so weeks the prognosis is not overly good, but some of the babies do survive. So there is hope. Hang in there. I will say a prayer for you. Sending you love & strength.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Maybe you just feel better.

((((((Chanley))))))))


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

(((((((Chan & Fam))))))

I've been listening and am keeping you in positive energy.


----------



## gamrgrl (Jul 9, 2002)

It is possible, and would not be unusual, that you just feel better.

I think you should call your dr though, and just tell him/her that you need to hear the heartbeat. It is not worth the worry you will put yourself through, and not that much trouble to have them check the heartrate.

My drs and the nurses at the clinic are all expecting that I will be in a lot with the next baby just because I need to hear the heartbeat, and many of them have tried to express to me that it is okay, and to come in anytime I need to. A dear friend of mine (who is also an ob nurse, and came in to be with me durring the delivery) told me that she discussed it with her husband and they are going to buy me my own dopler as a pregnancy present so I don't have to go in to the clinic or hospital everytime. So you see, it is okay to worry, and to seek the reassurance that your dr's can give you and they should expect it from someone who has had a past loss. Never be ashamed or your feelings, even your fears!


----------



## Britt (Nov 19, 2001)

((((((((Chanley))))))))))

Visualizing you in a cocoon of white light....


----------

